# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور >  >  تحلم تحلم أني أشتري لك واحد مزيه

## همسة ألم

*اليابان عالم من خيال* *!!!* :bigsmile: *في البداية تأمل هالشكل المخروطي ممكن يكون شنهو ؟؟؟**

*****


*
*
*
*
*


*****************

هذا الكمبيوتر ولا بلاش




ويش رايكم  ؟؟*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

هههههههههه

الخاطر الله نبي انشوفه عندنا في السعودية مو  نشتري لينا خخخخخخ

يسلمو خيتو هسة ألم 
لا عدمنا هالمجهود 
ويعطيش عافيه

----------


## صمته جرحني

وااااااااااااااااااااو بصراحة الجهاز جنااااااااان 

بس يضل جهازي احلى كفاية اني اشتغل علية  ولونة pink//// تحاول تقنع نفسها هههههههههههه

يسلموا غلاتوا عالموضوع لاحرمناكم 

تحياتي

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

*خخخخخخ لا والله اجهزتنا احلي*

*يسلمو عللطرح*

*موفقين*

*,,,*

----------


## همسة ألم

ههههههههههههههههه
يسلموووووووووو على مروركم الرااائع

----------


## عفاف الهدى

هموسه 
يعطيش العافية 
احجزي ليي واحد

----------


## مضراوي

يسلمووو

----------


## ابن محمد وعلي

خووووووووش كمبيوتر

يسلمووووووو على الطرح

----------


## Malamh Cute

*شفته من قبل أتوقــــــع ،،،*

*يعطيـــــــــك ألف عآفيه هموسه ع النقل ،،،*

*ماانحرم جديدك ،،،*

*سلآمي*

----------


## همس الصمت

الله يعطيك الف عافية
على الصور
بس أحس أجهزتنا أحلى
وأشيك
هذا كأنه صحن فضائي ..
يسلموا حبيبتي ..
دمت بخير ..

----------


## همسة ألم

يعطيكم الله ألف عافيه على المرور الجميل
نورتم صفحتي 
عفاف : تم حجز لك واحد

----------


## روحانيات

يسلمووووووووووووووو عالصور

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*,;,*
*وآآآآو حركتــــــــآآت*
*تسلملي ع الصور الحركتآت*
*ربي يعطيك العافيه*
*تحياتي*
*ضحكوه البطه*
*,;,*

----------


## همسة ألم

روحانيات 
أخر شقاوه

----------


## علوكه

_ههههههههههههههههه_
_يسلمووووووووووو_

----------


## كبرياء

*يسـلمووو ع الطرح ....* 
*يعطيكـ ربي ألف عـآآفيهـ ..* 
*لآعدمـ ..* 
*كبريآء*

----------


## عنيده

_واجد حليووو . ._


_ما شاء الله .._ 


_يسلمووووووووو.._

----------


## عاشق العسكري

ياسلام ياريت عدنا واحد
يسلمووو خية 
تحياتي.

----------


## همسة ألم

علوكــه
كبرياء 
عنيده 
عاشق العسكري
يعطيكم الله ألــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــف عافيه على مروووركم الراااااااائع
نورتونا ...

----------


## looovely

* لا عفرررررر جهازي احلى منه*
*  هذا يمكن جهاز كائن فضائي*
*  يسلمووووووو ع الجهاز الغريب* 
* وخلينا على تطورنا هذا احسن*
* يعطيك العافيه,,دمتِ في حفظ الرحمن*
* تحــيــآآآآآآتي*

----------

